# L'archivista(IV)



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2016)

Tra le persone che facevano lavori di pulizia e manutenzione nella SPA c'era una ragazzotta che dava una mano in trattoria il sabato sera.
Il giornalista le aveva fatto qualche complimento ed erano usciti assieme. Per la ragazza quel lavoro era stato l'unica novità di una vita monotona e ne parlava volentieri.
Così il giornalista aveva raccolto altre conferme di quello che ormai gli era chiaro avvenisse durante i famosi convegni, ma alla fine erano solo particolari senza importanza, 
testimonianze di pratiche sessuali particolari che erano causa di grande ilarità durante gli incontri con la ragazzotta.
Oppure racconti di quando arrivavano le ragazze e di come venivano istruite su comportamento e abbigliamento che dovevano portare durante i convegni da un tipo che sembrava un buttafuori 
vestito da maggiordomo, con la giacca tirata su bicipiti e dorsali e una faccia che faceva paura. 
Insomma gli sembrava di aver scoperto tutto quello che c'era da scoprire e stava già pensando di tornare a casa, quando un nuovo elemento inquietante saltò fuori per caso. 
Un giorno al paese era arrivata una vecchia, si era installata in una casa oramai disabitata da anni, il giorno seguente era andata in canonica a parlare con il parroco e 
dopo due giorni era stata arruolata nella squadra che andava a lavorare nella SPA. 
Qualche persona in paese aveva protestato, ma il parroco aveva spiegato che la donna in questione aveva 
avuto una vita durissima e gli era stata raccomandata da qualcuno molto in alto perchè non percepiva ancora pensione ed era in una condizione estremamente disagiata.
La ragazzotta, che non era una cima ma era furbetta, aveva subito notato che la vecchia, nonostante i vestiti evidentemente di pessima qualità, aveva mani bianche e curatissime;
inoltre non sembrava affatto una persona provata dalle sfortune e dalla povertà, aveva il modo di fare di chi è abituato a comandare, lo sguardo severo e un atteggiamento arrogante.
Era stata destinata al controllo delle merci che arrivavano e all'organizzazione dei magazzini e aveva dimostrato capacità indubbie.
Ma secondo la ragazzotta aveva un debole per i maschi giovani, perchè spesso si fermava a parlare con il buttafuori tirato a lucido, addirittura una volta li aveva visti allontanarsi in giardino 
dopo che lei gli aveva portato un pacchetto con dei biscotti fatti in casa.
Dopo qualche battuta un po' volgare sui desideri che diventano inopportuni dopo una certa età, la ragazzotta a dimostrazione aveva tirato fuori il cellulare 
e gli aveva fatto vedere una serie di foto.
Erano foto di una tavolata, la solita che veniva fatta al termine delle pulizie, dopo che gli ospiti se ne erano andati.
Con tutto quello che avanzava ci si organizzava la cena e qualcosa si portava anche a casa, meglio che sprecare tutta quella roba buona. 
Vide sedute parecchie persone che aveva conosciuto, chi più e chi meno, con la ragazza che commentava le facce, le smorfie, il cibo stravagante a tavola.
Come apparve la terza foto quasi non sentì l'esclamazione della ragazza e quasi non vide il suo dito indicargli la donna in questione.
Donna che lui conosceva, non personalmente, benissimo: era l'imperatrice dei farmaci, la proprietaria della più grande multinazionale farmaceutica al mondo, 
una donna di cui erano note la durezza e l'abilità negli affari che le avevano permesso di ampliare ulteriormante l'ingente patrimonio ereditato quand'era una ragazza.
Ed era una delle vedove.


----------

